# Internal filter recommendations for project, or talk me into something else



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So I just got the tank I'll be using for my new project. It's a fairly tall one and well, lets just say the water level in this tank won't be all the way to the top, about 10 inches away to be more specific. 
As such I'm thinking an internal filter might be the way to go. 

There are a lot of them and I haven't paid much attention to the different models in the past since I've mainly been a canister guy.
Anyone have recommendations? I'll be filtering about 8-10 gallons but of course I'd like to overfilter a bit.
I already have very little space to work with. It needs to fit as flush as possible. 

From just looking online for the last 15-20 minutes I've found the Eheim AquaCorner to be a possible option. Anyone used this before? Know where I can find it?

Thank!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Doh! With a bit more research it looks like the Eheim Aquacorner is more of a HOB filter. Not the way to go for my tank.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Eheim does make a cool little internal filter... i actually just sold one to Leo (Bamboo here on BCA) I don't know much about it but i had it running on a 10 gallon.. might be an option for ya.... you could try to PM bamboo and see if he would be willing to sell it to ya


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

theres also the stringray elite, fantasy aquatics has those.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I prefer the unit to be tall and thin  The stingrays don't fit that profile very well.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a couple of Fluval internal filters I would be willing to sell. Not sure how tall you need it, but have a couple I can measure if you post or pm me your height requirement.

Anthony


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval plus internal, or fluval U internal filter, both give you good GPH.


----------

